# Introducing Lily - saddlebred appaloosa. :)



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

Im gonna be riding a friends horse for a while as my friend doesnt have the time due to work hours, and only has a day off on sundays. 

This is lily, shes supposedly 15.2hh but i dont think shes any bigger than 15hh.
shes a saddlebred appalosa, 9 years old & has done some showjumping in the past. she is extremely fat, and a few people have asked if shes in foal lol i can promise shes not, its just a rather large grass belly lol i discovered shes not a fan of being tied up outside, as she threw a strop and was doing little rears & stamping her feet, but she calmed down when i gave her a hay net. i cant ride her for a couple of days as she has a swollen leg, from her mud fever boot that slipped down while she was in the field. shes not lame, its just a little warm and swollen so she'll be fine in a day or two. 

what do you think of her?


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

some more pics.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Kawaii,

I bet this horse will give you a run for your money! She'll be unlike anything you've been riding lately. YOu two will have a lot of fun. She is cute. Funny mix and rare in UK , no?
She doesn't look fat so much as needing worming. She doesn't have a fat but or cresty neck.


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

im guessing she'll give me a run for my money too, i took her for a walk just round the little block for 15 minutes today, she was very forward going & dragged me the whole way, & was snorting at everything lol shes not spooky at all though so im glad about that. & yeah shes an unusual mix, ive never seen a saddlebred over here. she looks ALOT bigger in person, i actually thought she was in foal, but the girls owner her for over a year & theres no stallions at our yard so shes deffinately not lol think she just needs a lot of exercise, poor girls just been left in the field for months. im hoping her leg will be better by tomorrow, i cant wait to ride her


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Shes a cutie!! Interesting mix for sure! Love her coloring too!!


----------



## Kaibear (Mar 4, 2011)

I think she's beautiful! I love her markings!


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

She is beautiful hope you have fun with her!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Gorgeous girl, you'll have to update us with riding videos


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

She's cute!


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 6, 2011)

She's a beautiful colour!!!


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

She is very pretty! Very cool mix. I love the pictures of her throwing a fit she looks so pretty, even though she was being naughty. She would be an excellent show horse if you can get her calm and nice.


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

yes she is very pretty, and would make a lovely horse IF, yes if, she was calm..rode her for the first time today...i shall update in a new thread..all i can say is, im not all that keen on her.


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

heres the new thread.. :/ http://www.horseforum.com/horse-riding/ive-been-defeated-80453/#post955097


----------



## butterflysparkles (Mar 12, 2011)

Just lovable and cute! Beautiful color. Good luck!


----------

